# Help with a 'cheap' full detail



## daniellll.bee (Nov 20, 2011)

okay iv gotten some good results so far! but my white car is costing a fortune to keep clean! 

i've been doing it like this

engine bay
rinse, foam(valetpro snow foam), 2 buckets(megiuars), rinse, 
wheels with a non acidic wheel cleaner (turtle wax ice) 
wheels rinsed 
clay (megiuars), tardis, iron x (is there anything cheaper?), 
rinsed, dried 

taken indoors 
wheels sealed(autoglym)
after about 15 mins... tyreshine(megiuars) 
glass cleaned(megiuars again!)
glass repelant(gtechniq glass sealant kit) 
autoglym hd cleanser 
hd wax x2 ( 1 hours inbetween coatings) 

interior!

to be fair its fairly cheap already just iron x is quite expensive and smells! 
i would also like to move onto machining! :buffer:

thanks in advance


----------



## Derekh929 (Aug 28, 2011)

Hi welcome to DW you have a good process there, you have Purple Rain, Wolf's Dironizer and another new Ironizer from another company on DW


----------



## MatthewR (May 15, 2011)

are you doing that every time you wash the car?

as far as i know iron x, tardis, and clay should only be done once ever 6 months or so.

If your sealing the paint (which you are with the hd wax) that should protect the car from contamination, which will intern mean you don't need to decontaminate the car each wash as its a waste of product.


----------



## daniellll.bee (Nov 20, 2011)

thanks derek, ill look for them now i know what they are called! 
and no cliox4 not every time i do alot of miles the last time was 3 months ago! i think i might get it done now because its gunna sit in the garage over winter! 

i should have specified that i do regularly do maintenance wash's the car
rinse, foam, rinse dry with QD and a large soft micro fibre towel. 
is there anything else i should be doing :newbie:


----------



## -Kev- (Oct 30, 2007)

nope, that process is fine for nornal washing


----------

